# Reel for big shark fishing



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Once again I'm asking for input this time I need to know a fairly reliable reel for big shark fishing. I'm unsure of just how many times I will use it so not trying to buy a top of the line break the bank type.
Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I have about a two week window to come up with one. I'm up in east central Texas so I doubt a pawn shop would have such a thing but I will begin my search as soon as anyone will give me some input.
Thanks


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Penn Squall 30
Half spool of 50 pound braid....then top half with 40 pound mono. 
Will cover 99% of what you will catch in the Gulf of Mexico....


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Sharks*

Define big and whether or not you will be fishing from a boat


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

From a boat and 100#, if that ain't big I give up. It's sure big to me and more than my 6500 Abu can handle.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

My friend has a Penn International 975 will that work OK? I'm serious and have never seen one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Tld 30


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

I have no idea what Tld 30 is or the meaning of.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Google TLD 30 and see what comes up....


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

A 100# shark is going to be a good pull for sure but isnâ€™t THAT big in terms of sharks. If I had to guess, most of the ones we catch are in the 25lb-75lb range with some good sized bulls and other stuff mixed in up to probably 200 lbs but itâ€™s hard to guess on sharks. From a boat, you should be able to get most sharks in with a squall 30 or TLD 20 on the right rod and 50 lb mono. We use those and ambassador 7000s too. Have never been spooled. Have had to chase them but thatâ€™s it.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

I guess it's obvious I have not a clue of what to expect, but I'm going with a friend who has been a few times. I can't locate anything up here that would work in such a short window.
Thanks for all the suggestions and assistance.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

In my opinion this reel isn't made for casting, but rather trolling or drifting baits. Likely you will be drifting.

http://www.pennfishing.com/penn-ree...ecial-senator-star-drag/1285659.html#start=14


----------

